# painting



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i plan on painting some blues this fall and i'm slightly confused on how to paint them. i read in an earlier post that you use ultra flat brown, primer gray, ultra flat black and then primer white for feathering. do you stack those colors on top of each other over the entire body or do you spray the colors in sections on the body?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here are some I painted about 5 years ago
I think the picture explains what you need to do and your on the right track about layering the colors.


















Here are my custom screen printed silo with the 3D heads

















The juvenile snow


















Do not ask if any of these decoys are for sale, none of them are do not PM me about it thanks. 
I think the 3D heads by Jim D are fantastic and they do compress a lot nicer than the solid plastic heads.
I am sure Chris sells the 3D heads here buy custom paint them and some more realism to your spread!! :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Those look real nice!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have done them like above with layers of paint...will you save a few bucks instead of buying some nice Deadly Blues? yep....but you will have an inferior decoy for sure.....I would never paint blues again, just buy them.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

My complaint against only having one print job of blue is that you lose sooo much of the variance amonst real blues. Every single one is different.
I really believe it can be the difference on finishing adult birds. Great looking birds Reg!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> I have done them like above with layers of paint...will you save a few bucks instead of buying some nice Deadly Blues? yep....but you will have an inferior decoy for sure.....I would never paint blues again, just buy them.


I do have some deadly blues thanks.
but still enjoy shooting geese over decoys I have sewn and painted or screen printed myself. Nothing more enjoyable than that!!!

Thanks for the compliments on the decoys guys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I highly recommend buying blues like goose_caller stated, instead of painting them. Over time, you're going to have to constantly touch up the decoys. Plus as you paint more onto the bodies, they get heavy and don't work as well with all the weight.

If you're cool with spending a lot of time maintaining your decoys, knock yourself out. Or you could spend a bit more up front and not have to worry about a fading decoy.

I've painted hundreds and I'll never do it again. My .02


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Glad to have helped you out Jawn that is what this forum is all about :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks to Chuck Smith for posting up his instructions: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ight=blues

This is what I did last year and it worked great.


----------

